# Letting my budgies out of the cage for the first time, advice?



## auvue (25 d ago)

So hello guys! This is my first time here, I'm seeking some advice!
So I have 2 budgies, both males, but one of them only has *one *leg (I rescued him, previous owner abused him )
I have had them for a couple months now but they are both around 9 months old and I was looking for advice for letting them out for the first time. I really don't want them in their cage longer then they have to be, and want to start this asap. I just really worry about my budgie with one leg, I don't want him hurting himself. Any advice? I want to make this as enjoyable as I can for both of them, I love them so much and just want the best for them
Thank you in advance!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian**

Thank you for taking in the budgies and especially for caring for the one that is disabled. 💜
What are your budgies names?
Do both budgies allow you to handle them?
Do both budgies have all of their flight feathers?
Do you have the cage set up so the disabled bird is easily able to get around?
Does he have some platform perches to make it easier for him to rest?
Do you know if the disabled budgie is able to fly well?

Ensure your room is bird-proof
I would make sure you have perches on the outside of the cage that the disabled budgie will be able to easily access when he comes out.
You can also have a playground set up for the budgies within a close distance of the cage.

Would you please post pictures of your current set-up? That will make it easier to give you suggestions.*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Additionally, please be sure to read the thread "Posting on the Forums" which is linked below.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine - Is it Really that Important?*
*Quarantine Your Birds*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## Mr.Birdie (2 mo ago)

auvue said:


> So hello guys! This is my first time here, I'm seeking some advice!
> So I have 2 budgies, both males, but one of them only has *one *leg (I rescued him, previous owner abused him )
> I have had them for a couple months now but they are both around 9 months old and I was looking for advice for letting them out for the first time. I really don't want them in their cage longer then they have to be, and want to start this asap. I just really worry about my budgie with one leg, I don't want him hurting himself. Any advice? I want to make this as enjoyable as I can for both of them, I love them so much and just want the best for them
> Thank you in advance!!


Hi, Is the cage now in a room where you can close the door and pull the curtains? They tend to fly against the window. Then I would let them come out on their own. Don’t scare them out. I use a wooden spoon to pick mine up when he comes out. That resembles a perch. He jumps right on and I can put him back in the cage or he flies back when he sees his cage. Maybe you can find some of this useful? Glad you rescued the little guy with one leg; poor little thing. People can be so cruel.


----------



## karenblodgett3261 (11 mo ago)

I've made sure that I don't have empty wall space that might look like an open expanse my budgie can fly toward... Lots of pictures etc. I also put frosted plastic on the window and put stickers on it. I have sweaters hanging on the door incase she flew into it she'd have a soft landing. I covered those with a curtain too. I did this to prevent her from finding a pocket to hide in. Make sure any electric cords or wires are tucked out of the way, or have safety coverings on them. I made her a ten foot long playground to play on too. If you have plants, make sure they aren't toxic, and if they are remove them or find a way to make them inaccessible. They may find things you never thought of, so while they're out, keep an eye on what they head to. You may have to shift things around lol. If there are other people in your household, you might want to lock the door while there out so it isn't opened, giving them an escape route. One last thought... birds are ment to fly and explore. While you remain vigilant, enjoy the beauty of your new friends doing what birds do.


----------

